# Who are you, and what are you doing with that sausage?



## Sidewalk Balloonatic (Mar 10, 2009)

Howdy. I floated over here from INFJf. I was looking for a bit more variety.

OK um... some things about me:
I am INFP of course. There seems to be a lot here.
Global 5/SLOAN type is RLUAI
Enneatype is 5w4 but slowly moving towards 4w5.

Some things that interest me:
Staplers
Public nudity
Sam Elliot
Ferris wheels
Cardboard knights
Harmonica solos
Pocket lint

Some of my favourite things:
Fundamental force of Physics -- Electromagnetism
Place to hide a dead body -- Wardrobe
Dad -- Jerry, although Andrew and Steve have their good points.
Way to annoy people -- Tickle their armpits when they lift heavy things above their head

Glomps for all!


----------



## moon (Nov 29, 2008)

Hi hi hi your avatar has my heart! Welcome aboard.


----------



## Zaria (Jan 11, 2009)

Hey, welcome to personality cafe, I hope you'll enjoy your stay! :crazy:


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

Yay you seem fun:blushed:


----------



## gOpheR (Jan 19, 2009)

Welcome to the Cafe.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

I am Mcgooglian the ISTP. I have stolen the sausage and plan to use it in my scheme to take over the world.


----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

remember to take it before you send him to the moon though


and welcome cuddle


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

slowriot said:


> remember to take it before you send him to the moon though


I've already taken it and it shall instrumental in my catapult plan.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

omeWelc oT alityPerson eCaf


----------



## Sidewalk Balloonatic (Mar 10, 2009)

I suppose this is a good time to test out giving thanks.



moonchild said:


> Hi hi hi your avatar has my heart! Welcome aboard.


I could say the same about yours. :blushed:



Zaria said:


> Hey, welcome to personality cafe, I hope you'll enjoy your stay! :crazy:


I hope so to!



StarryNights said:


> Yay you seem fun:blushed:


Thanks. Is that Zooey Deschanel? roud:



gOpheR said:


> Welcome to the Cafe.


:laughing: I remember you from my intro at INFJf



mcgooglian said:


> I am Mcgooglian the ISTP. I have stolen the sausage and plan to use it in my scheme to take over the world.


Ha good luck! I am a vegetarian, that crappy sausage is made from gluten!



slowriot said:


> remember to take it before you send him to the moon though
> 
> 
> and welcome cuddle


You'll have to send me further than the moon. :wink:



Surreal Breakfast said:


> omeWelc oT alityPerson eCaf


I r confuzzled.


----------



## Decon (Dec 9, 2008)

Hello. Hope you enjoy your time here.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

Cuddle Donor said:


> Ha good luck! I am a vegetarian, that crappy sausage is made from gluten!


Me too. I don't know if you're joking though :laughing:



Cuddle Donor said:


> I r confuzzled.


Oh, it's a new language I've created, you take a word like explosion and put the "ion" at the start of the word, so it becomes ionexplos. You do it to INGs IONs EGEs if they're ending a word and so on, if it's a word with only 1 vowell in it, and that vowell is at the end of the word, then you move said vowell to the start of the word, here's an example:

Onehundred dancing paper boxes go to Mexico ---> edOnehundr ingDanc erPap esBox oG oT icoMex

The language is called Ishengl Uagelang


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## Sidewalk Balloonatic (Mar 10, 2009)

Decon said:


> Hello. Hope you enjoy your time here.


I already am. I was just looking through the picture thread and there are some beautiful people here. 



Surreal Breakfast said:


> Me too. I don't know if you're joking though :laughing:


Yeah I am vegetarian. The thought of eating an animal kinda revolts me, but I have a sense of humour about it and don't try to impose my value system on others. roud:



Surreal Breakfast said:


> Oh, it's a new language I've created, you take a word like explosion and put the "ion" at the start of the word, so it becomes ionexplos. You do it to INGs IONs EGEs if they're ending a word and so on, if it's a word with only 1 vowell in it, and that vowell is at the end of the word, then you move said vowell to the start of the word, here's an example:
> 
> Onehundred dancing paper boxes go to Mexico ---> edOnehundr ingDanc erPap esBox oG oT icoMex
> 
> The language is called Ishengl Uagelang


I undSo keLi A onKling anCavem enWh I ayS tI utO udLo.



Trope said:


> YouTube - A sausage eating seagull


That video gave me sinful thoughts.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Cuddle Donor said:


> Ha good luck! I am a vegetarian, that crappy sausage is made from gluten!


It doesn't matter what it's made of, a sausage is still a sausage:tongue: I shall rule the world.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

Cuddle Donor said:


> Yeah I am vegetarian. The thought of eating an animal kinda revolts me, but I have a sense of humour about it and don't try to impose my value system on others. roud:


That's awesome



Cuddle Donor said:


> I undSo keLi A onKling anCavem enWh I ayS tI utO udLo.


Cool, you're using it 100% correctly roud: I hard a hard time explaining it


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

moonchild said:


> Hi hi hi your avatar has my heart! Welcome aboard.


No way; my heart is healthier! Pick me!


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## Sidewalk Balloonatic (Mar 10, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> It doesn't matter what it's made of, a sausage is still a sausage:tongue: I shall rule the world.


Yeah well who ever heard of ruling the world with a sausage? Seriously... :dry:

Now bananas are the kind of malevolent overlords you can look up to.

This calls for a duel! My banana vs. your sausage.



Surreal Breakfast said:


> That's awesome
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, you're using it 100% correctly roud: I hard a hard time explaining it


I joined your herbivore group.



Res said:


> No way; my heart is healthier! Pick me!


:shocked: There is enough cuddles for all. :happy:



Silhouetree said:


>


 :blushed: roud:


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

Greetings and Salutations, Cuddles.
Enjoy your browses. roud:


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Cuddle Donor said:


> Yeah well who ever heard of ruling the world with a sausage? Seriously... :dry:
> 
> Now bananas are the kind of malevolent overlords you can look up to.
> 
> This calls for a duel! My banana vs. your sausage.


Exactly, that's why nobody will suspect me. It's brilliant. 

It's on now, my gluten sausage shall beat any banana of yours (and anything else you may have).


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Cuddle Donor said:


> Yeah well who ever heard of ruling the world with a sausage? Seriously... :dry:
> 
> Now bananas are the kind of malevolent overlords you can look up to.
> 
> This calls for a duel! My banana vs. your sausage.


I can do it with nothing but peanut butter and lightbulbs, but far be it for me to interfere in your duel. Carry on.


----------

